# Crusty dx freshly picked



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

Been a very long, long, long, long while since i picked up a bike but…..Recently picked this crusty dx from a friend. Been courting this baby since 2017, but now he finally gave in 😅 maybe my shirt bring in more luck😂
Promised him/his family that i will bring it back to life again soon…
Quick question…. Was there a green dx back then?
He said that ever since he was very young, he remembered that it was green. He had it repainted green long time ago maybe during his teen years coz the original paint has flaked out and frame was rusted.
This is in Cebu, Philippines by the way. 










Me and my friend(white shirt)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

oimakoi said:


> Been a very longhile since i picked up a bike but…..Recently picked this crusty dx from a friend. Been courting this baby since 2017, but now he finally gave in 😅 maybe my shirt bring in more luck😂
> Promised him/his family that i will bring it back to life again soon…
> Quick question…. Was there a green dx back then?
> He said that ever since he was very young, he remembered that it was green. He had it repainted green long time ago maybe during his teen years coz the original paint has flaked out and frame was rusted.
> ...



@tacochris looks right up your ally. @oimakoi looks like you have quite a project ahead of you. I'm not sure if DX came in green if so I would love one. Good luck with it and post lots of pictures.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

oimakoi said:


> Been a very long, long, long, long while since i picked up a bike but…..Recently picked this crusty dx from a friend. Been courting this baby since 2017, but now he finally gave in 😅 maybe my shirt bring in more luck😂
> Promised him/his family that i will bring it back to life again soon…
> Quick question…. Was there a green dx back then?
> He said that ever since he was very young, he remembered that it was green. He had it repainted green long time ago maybe during his teen years coz the original paint has flaked out and frame was rusted.
> ...



If you go to the Schwinn forum and search green DX it looks like they did offer a green


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> If you go to the Schwinn forum and search green DX it looks like they did offer a green



May i have the link to the forum please..  thanks


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

=☆ DX thread  ??☆= | All Things Schwinn
					

Killer examples Guys ! Keep posting, keep Riding!




					thecabe.com
				




search green DX in this thread and there is more then one green


----------



## tacochris (Jul 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @tacochris looks right up your ally. @oimakoi looks like you have quite a project ahead of you. I'm not sure if DX came in green if so I would love one. Good luck with it and post lots of pictures.



O yeah man that is a beauty!  Exactly how i like to find em!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 24, 2022)

oimakoi said:


> Been a very long, long, long, long while since i picked up a bike but…..Recently picked this crusty dx from a friend. Been courting this baby since 2017, but now he finally gave in 😅 maybe my shirt bring in more luck😂
> Promised him/his family that i will bring it back to life again soon…
> Quick question…. Was there a green dx back then?
> He said that ever since he was very young, he remembered that it was green. He had it repainted green long time ago maybe during his teen years coz the original paint has flaked out and frame was rusted.
> ...



you going to do this one up like you did your granpa's bike?


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> you going to do this one up like you did your granpa's bike?



I’m planning to… coz the family that owned this kinda gave me the “look” that they wanna see it shiny and painted 😁
But i will sure ride it rusty long time first before i paint it 😁😁


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> =☆ DX thread  ??☆= | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> Killer examples Guys ! Keep posting, keep Riding!
> ...



I see prewar ones… what i got is postwar


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

oimakoi said:


> I see prewar ones… what i got is postwar



Sorry about that


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hey @coasterbrakejunkie1969

How the heck did you come up with a 1952 model for this piece? Looks like an early post war model, like 1945-46. I assume it has the tubular rear fender bridge? Lots of pictures, but not a single one of the bridge.  Quite a few C serials have shown up with early post war details including some black out parts.

Post #263.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/☆-dx-thread-☆.146618/page-27

@oimakoi  It sure looks like a Green post war DX framed model is pretty RARE.


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry about that



No worries…


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Hey @coasterbrakejunkie1969
> 
> How the heck did you come up with a 1952 model for this piece? Looks like an early post war model, like 1945-46. I assume it has the tubular rear fender bridge? Lots or pictures, but not a single one of the bridge.  Quite a few C serials have shown up with early post war details including some black out parts.
> 
> ...



I will have to check on it tomorrow. But for now, here’s a zoomed in pic of the fender bridge.


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Hey @coasterbrakejunkie1969
> 
> How the heck did you come up with a 1952 model for this piece? Looks like an early post war model, like 1945-46. I assume it has the tubular rear fender bridge? Lots of pictures, but not a single one of the bridge.  Quite a few C serials have shown up with early post war details including some black out parts.
> 
> ...



Would love to see a picture or two of a green postwar dx…😊


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

oimakoi said:


> Would love to see a picture or two of a green postwar dx…😊




Here's the 1946 spec page. No Green's as a standard color, but special colors option at extra cost. I don't think those color specs changed hardly at all over the later years as this model evolved into the Spitfire.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 24, 2022)

oimakoi said:


> Would love to see a picture or two of a green postwar dx…😊



Here’s one. Don’t know who took the photo.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Here’s one. Don’t know who took the photo.View attachment 1668359




Looks like a repainted restored piece. Schwinn never ever ran the fork pins on top of the crown. Cool example though.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 24, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Here’s one. Don’t know who took the photo.View attachment 1668359



My old bike, haven’t seen him in years! Not original paint, so not a good example…was cool looking though!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> My old bike, haven’t seen him in years! Not original paint, so not a good example…was cool looking though!




Good color example!!!


----------



## altapat (Jul 24, 2022)

oimakoi said:


> Been a very long, long, long, long while since i picked up a bike but…..Recently picked this crusty dx from a friend. Been courting this baby since 2017, but now he finally gave in 😅 maybe my shirt bring in more luck😂
> Promised him/his family that i will bring it back to life again soon…
> Quick question…. Was there a green dx back then?
> He said that ever since he was very young, he remembered that it was green. He had it repainted green long time ago maybe during his teen years coz the original paint has flaked out and frame was rusted.
> ...



Congrats Bai! Nice find 🤩.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Good color example!!!



Do love those colors!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Hey @coasterbrakejunkie1969
> 
> How the heck did you come up with a 1952 model for this piece? Looks like an early post war model, like 1945-46. I assume it has the tubular rear fender bridge? Lots of pictures, but not a single one of the bridge.  Quite a few C serials have shown up with early post war details including some black out parts.
> 
> ...



I was just showing that as an example of color.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was just showing that as an example of color.



Are you finished with your early postwar DX with the C serial number? I'd love to see it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Are you finished with your early postwar DX with the C serial number? I'd love to see it.



Post #287 in the DX thread


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

altapat said:


> Congrats Bai! Nice find 🤩.



Salamat bai.. bisaya pod ka? 😀🙂


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

Bottom bracket serial starts with an R.
R56228 or R66228 or R86228
What year might this be?
TIA


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Hey @coasterbrakejunkie1969
> 
> How the heck did you come up with a 1952 model for this piece? Looks like an early post war model, like 1945-46. I assume it has the tubular rear fender bridge? Lots of pictures, but not a single one of the bridge.  Quite a few C serials have shown up with early post war details including some black out parts.
> 
> ...



Bottom bracket serial starts with an R.
R56228 or R66228 or R86228
What year might this be?


----------



## altapat (Jul 24, 2022)

oimakoi said:


> Salamat bai.. bisaya pod ka? 😀🙂



Bisaya jud 😜. Nasaag sa NYC.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

oimakoi said:


> Bottom bracket serial starts with an R.
> R56228 or R66228 or R86228
> What year might this be?
> View attachment 1668709




I've been trying to figure out how everyone dates these early post war serial numbers and there are things I know are not specific to the 1946 models like thin drop outs and tapered stands. The R and X serials are somewhat of a fill in series of numbers. Looking at the chain stay to BB shell weld it appears to be a ways out from the shell unlike the 1945-46 models. No tapered stand either. The stamping looks like it was done with very sharp stamping dies leaving a crisp sharp indent. Some of the I series numbers also had this and they also had a fatter type indent. The C numbers also had the fatter stampings and the C's have shown up on the very early DX models and again on some later DX models. I'll have to take a good guess and say that the R's were used in 1947. The 1948 model specs say these were equipped with S-2's, so that somewhat leaves 1948 out of the equation since your DX has drop centers.


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how everyone dates these early post war serial numbers and there are things I know are not specific to the 1946 models like thin drop outs and tapered stands. The R and X serials are somewhat of a fill in series of numbers. Looking at the chain stay to BB shell weld it appears to be a ways out from the shell unlike the 1945-46 models. No tapered stand either. The stamping looks like it was done with very sharp stamping dies leaving a crisp sharp indent. Some of the I series numbers also had this and they also had a fatter type indent. The C numbers also had the fatter stampings and the C's have shown up on the very early DX models and again on some later DX models. I'll have to take a good guess and say that the R's were used in 1947. The 1948 model specs say these were equipped with S-2's, so that somewhat leaves 1948 out of the equation since your DX has drop centers.



Thank you


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how everyone dates these early post war serial numbers and there are things I know are not specific to the 1946 models like thin drop outs and tapered stands. The R and X serials are somewhat of a fill in series of numbers. Looking at the chain stay to BB shell weld it appears to be a ways out from the shell unlike the 1945-46 models. No tapered stand either. The stamping looks like it was done with very sharp stamping dies leaving a crisp sharp indent. Some of the I series numbers also had this and they also had a fatter type indent. The C numbers also had the fatter stampings and the C's have shown up on the very early DX models and again on some later DX models. I'll have to take a good guess and say that the R's were used in 1947. The 1948 model specs say these were equipped with S-2's, so that somewhat leaves 1948 out of the equation since your DX has drop centers.



Does the number on the crank help? 
9620-A


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2022)

Unfortunately it's not dated, and that number is just a part number. 

Here's a C serial number that's thought and said to be used in 1947, and it's a really high number. This bike is actually a very early 1st production, 1945. It has the tapered stand, black out rear New Departure hub, tubular rear fender bridge, dog leg crank, early style EF joints of the chain stays to BB shell, thin drop outs and early kickstand tube angle. The post war numbers started the alphabet from the beginning with letters, A B C D E, but they were not used in any  alphabetical order until 1948 when the numbers went from the D series to the E series. So C was used in 1945 and possibly later in 1946-47. There have also been some early pieces, 1945, that have serials starting with a B. All the alpha used from 1945 thru 1948 was A B C D E H I J R X and some lightweights with K. There has also been some early DX's with F serial numbers that had only 5 digits verses the 1949 numbers that had F and 6 digits. Now keep this in mind, Schwinn stamped all the serial numbers on the BB shells before they were used to build a frame. So that throws a big monkey wrench into the dating of these early post war Schwinns by using just a serial number.


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 25, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Unfortunately it's not dated, and that number is just a part number.
> 
> Here's a C serial number that's thought and said to be used in 1947, and it's a really high number. This bike is actually a very early 1st production, 1945. It has the tapered stand, black out rear New Departure hub, tubular rear fender bridge, dog leg crank, early style EF joints of the chain stays to BB shell, thin drop outs and early kickstand tube angle. The post war numbers started the alphabet from the beginning with letters, A B C D E, but they were not used in any  alphabetical order until 1948 when the numbers went from the D series to the E series. So C was used in 1945 and possibly later in 1946-47. There have also been some early pieces, 1945, that have serials starting with a B. All the alpha used from 1945 thru 1948 was A B C D E H I J R X and some lightweights with K. There has also been some early DX's with F serial numbers that had only 5 digits verses the 1949 numbers that had F and 6 digits. Now keep this in mind, Schwinn stamped all the serial numbers on the BB shells before they were used to build a frame. So that throws a big monkey wrench into the dating of these early post war Schwinns by using just a serial number.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info @GTs58 
This is why i love this forum! Knowledge sharing.

I also have another dx, my first dx, it is a B69543 serial. But it was not complete when i got it, only the frame with the crankset, sweetheart chainring handlebars, seatpost, seatpost clamp and the tapered kickstand. The fender bridge is not tubular. Took me a long hunting all the other parts, some of it bought from folks in this forum. Is this most likely a 46?
P.S. the tank is not original paint 🙂


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Jul 30, 2022)

Bai,

Just wishing you luck on your rusty “gold” project! Perfect shirt to “pick”this new bike up in.


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 30, 2022)

SchwinnFinn63 said:


> Bai,
> 
> Just wishing you luck on your rusty “gold” project! Perfect shirt to “pick”this new bike up in.



Salamat bai!!


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 30, 2022)

I was told mine is a late 46-early 47 ..but not sure , it does have wrong seat , rear fender and grips... badge is aluminum on mine, not brass


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> I was told mine is a late 46-early 47 ..but not sure , it does have wrong seat , rear fender and grips... badge is aluminum on mine, not brass
> 
> View attachment 1672122
> 
> ...





Looks early post war judging by the kickstand angle. I think it's an early build, like late 45 early 46 from what I've been seeing. The serial stamping is the fatter font and not the thin sharp font like the B serial in the photo of the silver BB above that looks like the B was maybe stamped later.


----------



## Bryan Akens (Jul 31, 2022)

I  had  a  tank  from  one  of  those  years  ago  and  it  was  green......sold  that  too  cheap....it  was  still  in  the  box....


----------

